# Intel Breaks Down And Finally Adds Cache



## chimuelo (Dec 1, 2019)

Intel Tiger Lake CPU Architecture - Potential HEDT-Like 10nm Cache Rebalance Incoming


When Intel unveiled the Skylake microarchitecture, Intel rebalanced the cache structure of its HEDT CPUs similarly to upcoming Tiger Lake.




wccftech.com





I won’t buy anymore 14nm Intel CPU’s because I have fast single cores, even though they’re 4 and 6 with a more recent 8086k I haven’t even used.

I noticed years ago that cache is very helpful with our audio apps.
I’ve seen very happy people with AMD Ryzens even though their single core performance is a notch behind Intel.
But their cache amounts are extreme and if I were to guess this is what really helps.

10nm and double the L2/L3 cache announcement is most welcome.
I was going to put the 8086k to use through 2020 then build a Ryzen 3800X Spare @ stock speeds.

Think I’ll just burn out my last i7 4790k in 2020 and buy 10nm Intel.
You know they’re pissed off at how AMD is taking market share higher than anticipated.
Competition is awesome and I’ll wait for the revenge of Intel.

Think I’ll my boy into building an AMD since he’s all over YTube and Live Streaming/Gaming.

2020 is going to be a great year for audio.
Ryzen 4 is due out too, probably as a response to Intel 10nm.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 15, 2019)

Wierd CPUs showing up on engineering sites.
This is another confirmation Intel is upping their L2 Cache, which is where the action is, L3 is easy to enlarge but this is great because L2 cache on the AMD is what gives it such great performance at slower base speeds.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 23, 2019)

Pretty impressive for guys wanting quads.

Going to be hard getting me away from my new 8086k build.
Bought this CPU from Silicon Lottery couple years ago. It’s fantastic and the myth of latency on more core’s is true but barely noticeable on 6 cores.

But Intel is really wise adding the cache to their SKU’s.
This little bugger from Tiger Lake samples is super stacked with cache. 32-35% increase in performance.










Intel Tiger Lake-U 4 Core CPU With 4.3 GHz Boost Clock Tested - 15W Variant Up To 32% Faster Than Ice Lake & 28W Variant Up To 62% Faster


An Intel Tiger Lake quad core CPU with a boost clock of up to 4.3 GHz at 15W has leaked and benchmarked against a 15W Ice Lake-U processor.




wccftech.com


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 23, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> because L2 cache on the AMD is what gives it such great performance at slower base speeds.



I highly doubt this is the reason. It's more because AMD has a completely different design of cores, and can deliver higher IPC as a consequence.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 24, 2019)

Please explain why AMD’s larger cache doesn‘t play an important role in IPC.

They decoupled the L3 cache from DRAM, and assign it as a pool for each core to avoid misses. Brilliant compared to their older shared designs that play catch up to Intel. But still holding so many instructions per core sure seems to be an advantage.

We know Intel core’s excel with larger L2 cache. Xeons have always run slower and cooler but keep pace with i7/i9’s due to cache.

32% increase in performance from a cache increase has piqued my interest.
But so does the way AMD excels with faster DRAM.









AMD Zen 2 Microarchitecture Analysis: Ryzen 3000 and EPYC Rome







www.anandtech.com


----------

